# Strawberry/Rhubarb wine



## Lost40Vinter (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello out there! I am the type of person that can't wait for spring. Not that is means the end of winter, just I love Rhubarb! I plan on following the 1 gallon Rhubarb recipe in my winemaking recipe book. I have 5 pounds of Rhubarb and 5 pounds of Strawberry. I plan on reserving 2 pound of each for a F-Pack. I am shooting for a S.G. of 1.080. The only questions I have are about 1) Has anyone made this before?, 2) Will using pectic enzyme with the rhubarb cause a problem?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't blended those two fruits in wine, but I do it with jam all the time; I think it will be fabulous. I find that straight rhubarb wine isn't nearly as good as rhubarb blended with other fruits. Pectic enzyme should work fine. Remember that your F-pack juice will likely need to be treated with PE too.


----------



## Lost40Vinter (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the F-pack! I have been busy with the kiddos for our county fair and starting a remodel of a room n our house, so I won't be making it till this fall. It should be interesting!


----------



## janzz (Jul 19, 2011)

I started the strawberry-rhubarb wine about a month ago. I used the pectic enzyme and I don't see any negative effect. The fermentation stopped by now and it smells great. 

janzz


----------

